# محاضرات في مجال معالجه الاشارة الرقميه



## zaidyemen2001 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر جميع من ساهم في تطوير هذا المنتدي الذي يمثل بادرة جميله وحسنه على مستوى زملاء المهنه 
اتمنى من جميع الزملاء الا يبخلوا بمساهماتهم 
وهذة مشاركه بسيطه في مجال تحليل الاشاره الرقميه اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

زيد عبده -صنعاء


----------



## حسام علوي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>> مشكورر مهندس زيــد على ما أضفته لي من معلومات قيمة <<<<<<<<<

أتحفنا بالمزيد :28::28:


----------



## جاكس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

و الله مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على الملف الأكثر من رائع ..

جاري تحميله و الاطلاع ..

تحياتي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك أخي زيد ...و يكثر من أمثالك ويزيدك بركه في العلم والرزق. آمين إنه سميع مجيب الشكر في حقك أخي قليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل والكلمات تعجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز عن التعبير فالله درك من فتى.


----------



## hbooo (3 فبراير 2009)

خالص شكري وتقديري جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الملف الرائع


----------



## احساس القلم (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور العزيز ستفيدني هذه المعلومات بنفس المادة الفصل القادم بإذن الله
جزاك الله كل خير
تحياتي......................


----------



## alhamzash (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور مهندس زيد 
وان شاء الله نشوف ابداعاتك


----------



## المهندس09 (7 فبراير 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااا*

اريد ان أ قدم الشكر لكل لمن ساهم في هدا المنتدى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبارك الله فيكم :12:


----------



## المهندس09 (7 فبراير 2009)

شكر المهدس زيد علي هذه المشاركة


----------



## المهندس09 (7 فبراير 2009)

الوحدة الغازيةنبدة عن وحدات توليد الطاقة



الأجزاء الرئيسية
 


الأجزاء المساعدة
 

أولا الاجزاء الرئسية



الوحدات الغازية تتكون من خمسة أجزاء رئيسية وهي الضاغط ,,,,,,,,,,, التوربين,,,,,,,غرفة الاحتراق,,,,,,,,المولد,,,,,,,,وبدء الحركة (إما أن يكون محرك ديزل أو المولد يصبح بدء حركة ) بلاضافة إل بمدخل الهواء 


الأجزاء المساعدة تشمل علي أنظمة الوقاية أنظمة الإطفاء الحريق


----------



## scorpion1988 (7 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا تمنياتي لك بالموفقية


----------



## م.سلامه (16 فبراير 2009)

****************************جزاك الله كل خير*******************************


----------



## m.nadir (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا كتير باشمهندس زيد
على البوادر الجميلة


----------



## therarocky (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور جدا اخي العزيز المهندس زيد على هذا الكتاب القيم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور كتير اخى على مجهودك


----------



## سلام عباس (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (21 مايو 2009)

thank you very much and thanx for this web site


----------



## مهندس سمين (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه اول مرة ادخل هذا المنتدى ورأسا سجلت عضوية اشكركم على هذه المواضيع القيمة


----------



## medical.eng89 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

:7: مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير :7:


----------



## مهندسة جادة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glucose (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.bassel (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومات قيمة*

شكراً أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات وأرجو ممن لديه أي محاضرات مبسطة عن معالجة الإشارة أن يفيدنا بها


----------



## المتابعة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ghost_adel (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سالم باقيس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس زيد
ودمت في حفظ المولى


----------



## حورية_الحور (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي و ننتظر الجديد


----------



## سنفور مهندس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يارب


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdulhay (12 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا أخي على هذه الهدية القيمة و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## خالد فاضل (13 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم جهد موفق وحاول تربط الموضوع بمثال للفائدة


----------



## عبدالله001 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا الف الف شكر


----------



## مفيدالقادري (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed.madani (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهند1 (18 يونيو 2011)

الكلمات تعجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز عن التعبير فالله درك


----------



## almtsfh (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## an_isma43 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب مزيدا من التقدم انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (14 فبراير 2012)

شكري وتقديري واتمنى لكم الموفقية


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

shokran


----------



## rabeiaomar (17 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخي أنا مبتدئ حديث في دراسة هذه المادة أرجو دعمي بالمزيد من الأمثلة المحلولة و الكتب وشكراً مرة أخرى 
رعاك الله :31:


----------

